# Die lässigsten Bike Trikots



## freeride_bogl (10. März 2009)

hallo,

ich will endlich mal ein geiles bike trikot - nur ich bin mir überhaupt nich sicher welches ich nehmen soll. 

Zudem kenn ich mich markenmässig jetz nich soo aus - postets mal bitte die trikots die ihr am schönsten oder lässigsten findet. ich hab sonst schon nen lässigen style nur zu weit mag ichs nich.

soll ein trikot farblich zum bike passen ? meins is schwarz/rot


----------



## freeride_bogl (10. März 2009)

ich find zb die von northwave ganz cool, aber naja de sind geschmacksache :


 

die hier von dakine find ich schon relativ lässig :




das grüne hier von platzangst find ich farblich am besten, die andern sin auch gut:







helft mir bitte, was sagt ihr zu denen die ich grade gepostet hab ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (10. März 2009)

styleberatung ist teuer!


----------



## freeride_bogl (10. März 2009)

verdammt !!


----------



## polo (10. März 2009)

paßt m.e. sehr gut zu einem rot-schwarzen rad:


----------



## freeride_bogl (10. März 2009)

ganz lustig aber nich so ganz mein style hehe


----------



## Volc0m (11. März 2009)

Kauf dir doch einfach das was dir am besten gefällt. Oder traust du dir selbst keinerlei Geschmack zu?

Würdest du ein Trikot kaufen nur weil 15 Leute sagen "Hey, das is schick!"?

Hmm..


----------



## freeride_bogl (11. März 2009)

nö überhaupt nich, nur hat mich bis jetz noch keins wirklich vom stuhl gehauen - mich würd halt interresieren was andre anziehn, und was neues entdecken, was mir noch besser gefällt, ausserdem hab ich schon ein paar trikots, nur ich will halt noch das perfekte !!!


----------



## Duc851 (11. März 2009)

Motocrosstrikot gebraucht von ebay.
Billig und hält. Kaputt wirds irgendann sowieso. Hab irgend ein grünes Alpinestars. Relativ dicker Stoff.
Mein Zweittrikot ist ein Torwarttrikot, ich meine von Kappa. Find das Polster an den Armen praktisch. Stoff ist recht dünn, daher ideal fürn Sommer.

Woher krieg ich das mit dem Anzug??... wär mal ein cooles Geschenk


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. März 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> nö überhaupt nich, nur hat mich bis jetz noch keins wirklich vom stuhl gehauen - mich würd halt interresieren was andre anziehn, und was neues entdecken, was mir noch besser gefällt, ausserdem hab ich schon ein paar trikots, nur ich will halt noch das perfekte !!!


 
In meinem Fotoalbum findest du unsere Version auf die Frage nach dem "perfekten" Trikot. [da hat man mal was "eigenes" ähnlich wie das Jodeldiplom]

TIPP: Schau mal bei www.esjod.de die schnitzen genau das was du willst.


----------



## Boris2401 (11. März 2009)

Also ich fahr mit dem Northwave das du am anfang gepostet hast. Also blos nid kaufen, nicht dass wir uns mal irgendwo über den weg radeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (11. März 2009)

polo schrieb:


> paßt m.e. sehr gut zu einem rot-schwarzen rad:



geil.... 
wo gibt's das?


----------



## polo (11. März 2009)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=primal+wear+ritz&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=cr=countryDE


----------



## damage0099 (11. März 2009)

danke


----------



## sHub3Rt (11. März 2009)

ich hab mir von primalwear letztes jahr zwei stück gekauft:






 und 






und das the ritz werd ich mir auch noch definitiv holen. auch wenn das rote die 2007er version ist und nurnoch schlecht zu bekommen. (die 2009er edition hat ne blaue weste.)

mag diesen einheitsbrei unter den trikots bald nimmer sehen... mit denen kann man sich mal nen bischen von der masse abheben, wenn man schon ein stangenbike fährt


----------



## pillehille (14. März 2009)

wie wärs mit 3essen, 
die sind ganz schick und auch net zu teuer


----------



## mifi (14. März 2009)

Ich mag die Pirate-Geschichten...z.b. das hier:




geliehen bei www.pirate.biz

gibt es als Bike-Trikot mit Rückentaschen, aber auch in weit für die Freestyler.

Gruß Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tintera (14. März 2009)

hier gibt es primal teilweise recht günstig:
https://shop.strato.de/epages/61067842.sf/de_DE/logo_kimsport_fashion.jpg


----------



## barbarissima (15. März 2009)

Mir gefällt das hier total gut  Oder das, wenn du lieber was mit langen Ärmeln willst


----------



## b00m (15. März 2009)

Boah, was eine Diskussion! oO
Ganz ehrlich, bei 90% vom hier gezeigten bin ich froh das Geschmäcker (sehr) verschieden sind. Mir z.B. gefällt das zeugs von Fox, weil da das meiste ziemlich schlicht ist und das Logo fein eingesetzt wird.

Naja, jedem das seine.


----------



## freeride_bogl (15. März 2009)

fox hat style ja


----------



## DABAIKA (15. März 2009)

fox  is  bei hosen und shirts, da ihr da erst ab post 20 draufkommt....hättt schon m.e. bei 3 stehen müssen


----------



## Gerry04 (18. März 2009)

Servus,

also mein Favorit ist das hier:
https://shop.fettarm-sports.de/bike-trikots/hope.html 
Das gibts auch noch so ähnlich in rot!

Schön finde ich auch noch das rot/weiße Switzerland Trikot bei Skaide:
http://www.skaide.de/Radtrikot-Switzerland-Gr.-S--kurzarm,art-898

Ganz allgemein find ich auch die Trikos von Maloja gut:
http://www.maloja.de/produkte/

Grüße,
Gerry


----------



## Phil DeLonge (18. März 2009)

Ich find die Forest Freeride Jerseys von Maloja übelst lässig....

ansonsten geht das Dh Jersey von Hope echt steil.


----------



## trek 6500 (18. März 2009)

,,,die meisten sachen , die ich hab , sid von fox oder maloja !! TOP !!!


----------



## Domme02 (19. März 2009)

mifi schrieb:


> Ich mag die Pirate-Geschichten...z.b. das hier:
> 
> geliehen bei www.pirate.biz
> 
> ...


also wenn pirate, dann muss es schon die* pinke *Serie sein. http://www.pirate.biz/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=32&products_id=373 
Hab letztes Jahr mal bei einem Rennen einen mit voller *pinker* Montur gesehen. Also Trikot, Hose, Überschuhe, etc. alles *pink!!!
*Das nenne ich Stil!!!               .......................aber auch schwul


----------



## tobone (19. März 2009)

Die neuen Sachen von Shimano sehen ganz nett aus (All mountain Trikots und Hosen), kenne ich aber bisher nur aus der Werbung.
Weis jemand wo es die gibt und was die kosten?

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (19. März 2009)

die wissen's: http://www.paul-lange.de/


----------



## Domme02 (19. März 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Die neuen Sachen von Shimano sehen ganz nett aus (All mountain Trikots und Hosen), kenne ich aber bisher nur aus der Werbung.
> Weis jemand wo es die gibt und was die kosten?
> 
> Gruß  Tobi


ich denke mal das dir ein Radladen, der auch Shimano Zeug im Sortiment hat ( also jeder), dir die Kleidung bestellen kann.


----------



## freeride_bogl (19. März 2009)

maloja find ich gar ned schlecht !!! wie viel kosten die denn so ? gibts da nen online shop der des zeug führt ?


----------



## polo (19. März 2009)

viele: http://www.google.de/products?hl=de...a=X&oi=product_result_group&resnum=4&ct=title


----------

